# New in Ann Arbor



## jslat (Aug 27, 2008)

Just to introduce myself:
Immigrated from Sweden to Ann Arbor, MI about 8 years ago.
Quite a bit of smoking experience from the old country, mainly fish and shell fish. That's what we have over there. Salmon, eel, mackerel, boeckling (cold smoked herring). Staples of Swedish foods.

Moved here for work (currently engineering for Corvette Racing) and found out that meat is actually tasty here. Wasn't that case back home. (On my last trips back I actually found some farms with their own butchering and aging; but that's another issue).

Currently in possession of a BGE, a gas grill and a Char-Broil offset smoker/grill. 
Almost daily use of at least one of them. Need at least two more. A Lodge hibachi and a standard Weber 22" on the way in to my backyard.

Found this forum thanks to Richtee. Great place!

/Jesper


----------



## babyback (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome!  I am sure you will find plenty of help around here.  Look forward to some of your recipes from "the old country."


----------



## bull (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bassman (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. With Rich's help, you will be doing perfect smokes in no time.


----------



## jlhog (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcom to the forum from across the state.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the forum.  As above hope you brought some recipes and knowledge with you.


----------



## 3 j's b smokin (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ronf (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Lot of information here.


----------



## richtee (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome...and thanks for the core of the Redwings  ;{) Yes..meat is different here. But I suppose fish is different there. Either way... glad to have ya!


----------



## jslat (Aug 27, 2008)

Never met the guy. Traced the breadcrumbs he left behind at another forum.
Yes, he is moonlighting
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Sharing his knowledge all over.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome to the best smokin' site on Mother Earth, SMF that is. Plenty of folks here who can smoke up some tasty meat, just read around the different forums. You can't go wrong.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 27, 2008)

Jslat be careful who your hanging with. LOLOL.  Welcome to the  SMF.


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, Jesper.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome, Ann Arbor is a cool town. Been to both the state and the ark for concerts. Glad to have you.


----------



## solar (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome, this is a great site, you'll learn a lot in no time, are you a U of M fan yet?


----------



## jslat (Aug 28, 2008)

Hard to avoid. Lived a block from the Big House my first two years in town.
Can still hear the marching band practice from my new house 2 miles away.
Does also hear the roar after a touch-down, with about 6 seconds delay after the TV shows it.

/Jesper


----------



## richtee (Aug 28, 2008)

Sooo...can you hear who they be starting on Saturday?  LOL! And no Sundin for the Wings  Awww...  ;{)


----------



## jslat (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll be at Belle Isle all Saturday. LeMans racing is what our company does. Racing Vettes, it's hard to justify not showing up on the one big home race.

No Sundin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Would have been fun, but I think Hossa will bring in the scoring. Wings already got the leaders in Lidstrom and 'Z' so they don't need 'Sudden' for that.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome to SMF Glad to have ya.


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 28, 2008)

Howdy jslat!

Welcome to SMF! I live in Hell, Michigan NW of Ann Abor and work at UM on north campus. Big House getting a lot bigger isn't it?

Lou


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey welcome aboard!!!

I want to hear all about your fish and shellfish smokes too. Post lots of recipes please.

Welcome aboard, good job to Richtee for bringing more folks to build the knowledge!!!

drink a Bell's for me.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 29, 2008)

Greetings Jslat..
Another hockey fan eh? Awesome!!
Happy smokes!


----------

